
RailsConf 2008 - Video Interview with Phusion - akitaonrails
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2008/6/24/railsconf-2008-video-interview-with-phusion
======
goodgoblin
Great insight on their part - (rails memory footprint) - I wonder if it can be
applied elsewhere - i.e. to mongrel.

------
stillmotion
Man, they're just kids.

~~~
kobs
Which is great. This is an industry where age or tenure are irrelevant. Anyone
can make an impact.

If I may, a quote from one of my favorite movies, Antitrust: "Anybody working
in a garage can put us out of business"

